# Best free roaming game.



## roh007 (May 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me whats the best free roaming game other than gta.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Thats a very subjective question really, the specific platform may have an impact on that aswell.

Personally I hate GTA so there is no way it would come even close to the top 100 in my books.

I prefer the lines of Oblivion and Fallout 3.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

as Tanis mentioned that question really depends a lot on a persons personal tastes

I also hate GTA, best free roaming games I've played of recent, Oblivion, Morrowind (a little dated but still one of the best RPG's out there), Fallout 3 looks like it should be good but I haven't played it yet. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. offered a lot of freedom of movement in the world but to play the game through you are bound to following the storyline. Then of course (puts on my flame guard) there is Spore which can be played with total disregard for the "story line" play the stages you like over and over, mess with the editors, build empires, destroy empires ..... all in whatever order you like, whenever you like.


----------



## rhysduk (May 9, 2009)

As already said;

Fallout 3 combined with its expansion packs and Oblivion are favourites of mine.
Personally, Fallout 3 is phenomenal


----------



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

> Can anyone tell me whats the best free roaming game other than gta


Most often people think about rpg games when talking about free roaming : (1) open spaces vs dungeons crawl. (2) enough freedom to select targets to gain XP and to move about to enjoy the graphics. In case of shoot them up games like gta, quake, duke... the gamer is in constant pressure to survive so in spirit he is hardly free. However, a game like duke nukem atomic edition is a great game and there are a lot of changing sceneries and it may fit your bill.


----------



## plvness (Nov 29, 2007)

Fallout 3 kicks all forms of *** aside from the graphics you can take contracts and there is always something new to see


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, If your into online games as well... 
You could join the millions of WoW infected people. 
As far as a large world to explore that is. Sadly you need to level to see most of it. 

Where as Oblivion let you wander for hours doing nothing if you chose to. 
If I remember right True Crime was a shot at GTA, I think it was free roam, but I hated the gameplay so never really made it very far. 

Looks like Oblivion and Fallout are taking the top honors so far. :up: 
I need to work harder on getting Fallout 3 it seems.


----------



## deazy86 (Jan 14, 2009)

Oblivion, Fall out 3, farcry 2, Zelda:TWP, Crackdown, Fable 2 this are some fine games.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Oblivion is good. I just started playing Burnout Paradise, which is pretty good for a free roam game.


----------

